# trouble loggin on to MyCIC



## edmorris (Feb 23, 2013)

Hey guys.
Im having trouble trying to log on to myCIC via the website. Once ive put in my details i get to the "secret question" part, answer the questions, it trys to log me out, it says "click continue, to log out, or cancel to carry on" i click cancel, i get sent back to the question page. And its a vicious cycle of frustration, ive had 7 cups of tea, this has been happening to me for the past 4 hours.

Any light on this would be awesome. Anyone else had this problem? is it a matter of their site being a bit...bonkers?

Splendid.

ed


----------

